

The Iranian Twitter Revolution That Never Was - codexon
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/06/07/the_twitter_revolution_that_wasnt

======
faramarz
It amazes me that the author of this article would even dare believe any
accounts of report being broadcast on the Iranian state television.

The state television and it's English subsidiary Press TV function like a
closed-circuit camera to channel the regimes agenda. Anyone in that bubble is
fed with news that is falsified, made by hired actors for the purpose of
complete and utter propaganda.

I happen to be attending an uncles funeral in Iran, just two weeks before the
June 2009 disputed elections.

Every time I would tune into the state TV, I was dumbfounded. I felt like a
child, being told children stories. For a Canadian, having access to multiple
news channels and perspective, this was very freighting.

News has no meaning there, because everything is manufactured. You think fox
is bad? Try to imagine being told of a false story repeatedly, on every of the
7-12 state channels. There's no other alternative programming (unless you have
access to illegal satellites) which the lower class cannot even afford.

Anyway, with that said, this _twitter_ revolution did what no other mechanism
could do. Shift the western mentality towards Iran and Iranian youth.

That itself is a remarkable thing and I think twitter, youtube and citizen
news helped make it happen.

